# Life in Suffolk is really going down hill....



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

First the whores, now the turkeys, the chances of getting a gobble
are quite remote. :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Erm..... I think you'll find its Suffolk.............


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

It's just a joke!!


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I know - but its funnier if you get the right place :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

and the difference between Suffolk and Suffolk is....?


----------

